# Fayetteville, NC -#257 Pogo, M Y,Sable LH Soft Ear



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14305191

Cumberland Co AS - HIGH KILL

Looks like a long coat soft ear sable


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Very handsome boy! Hope he gets out fast!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He's so adorable!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

just as i thought before linking to the petfinder ad it is a shepherd mix not a pure bred german shepherd most likely collie or lab in thier .....still a nice friendly looking dog ,


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks pure to me, just a softie. Imagine him with standing ears.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Very hard to tell whether this pupper is pure or not. I have to agree w/ Harold, by the pic, I say mix also. 
However Harold, don't go by what is listed on PF. A lot of shelters add mix behind the breed guess, even for dogs, which are absolutely purebred. 
Just FYI.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!!!


BUMP


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I never put much stake in the "shelter ad"...they are not experts. Quite frankly the majority of dogs are listed as a mix to cover themselves...........and they always suspect lh's as a mix as they aren't always familiar with lh gsd's.


----------

